# DSG Paddle Extension/Replacement



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has made the change to their DSG equipped cars.

Im fancying adding some proper replacements rather than the stick on ones.

Is it difficult to fit them?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Its not too bad but does require you to pop the airbag off, which ones are you thinking of adding ?


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ive heard bluetak works ok rob ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Its not too bad but does require you to pop the airbag off, which ones are you thinking of adding ?


TID shifter R or the TID Shifter RC, not decided yet, going to wait until i have the car so can make sure they will clear the indicators ect (i should think they would.

Iv been watching some videos and looks relatively straight forward to remove airbag. Have you done it?

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rhyst said:


> Ive heard bluetak works ok rob ?


Hahaha ill try it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rob_vrs said:


> TID shifter R or the TID Shifter RC, not decided yet, going to wait until i have the car so can make sure they will clear the indicators ect (i should think they would.
> 
> Iv been watching some videos and looks relatively straight forward to remove airbag. Have you done it?
> 
> Rob


I didnt do my own but i did somebody's 57 plate edition 30 so it will be a tad different, it took less than half an hour though, the airbag can be tricky to get off, sometimes its really easy and sometimes it refuses to come off LOL.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Some of the stick on ones are very good and wont come off, the only downsided is you dont get the lighting up on the levers (not that i think you need it)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Some of the stick on ones are very good and wont come off, the only downsided is you dont get the lighting up on the levers (not that i think you need it)


Haha I'm one for if going to so something do it properly, so prefer the original to be removed than some just stuck on if you know what i mean. Suppose its one of them things just got to do it and see


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I just got the stick on TID carbon fibre ones on mine, much better, seem to sit where they should, makes using the paddles a lot easier


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

heavyd said:


> I just got the stick on TID carbon fibre ones on mine, much better, seem to sit where they should, makes using the paddles a lot easier


They don't look too bad actually, was that simple 3m sticky pads?

Rob


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Yep, believe me, they're there to stay aswell! 
I've seen cheap replicas of these for a 10th of the price......
Might be worth a look?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't see any prices, how expensive are the TID paddles?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DW58 said:


> I don't see any prices, how expensive are the TID paddles?


Google is your friend :thumb:

http://www.ttsroadsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&search=tid paddles&page=1&product=TID0002

http://www.ttsroadsport.co.uk/search.asp?PageNo=1&searchStr=tid paddles


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry - I was just about to post that I'd done exactly that.

Shaun - in your many retrofits and mods to VWs, have you ever retro-fitted a reversing camera? Do you have any sources for an OEM camera at a sensible price?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DW58 said:


> Sorry - I was just about to post that I'd done exactly that.
> 
> Shaun - in your many retrofits and mods to VWs, have you ever retro-fitted a reversing camera? Do you have any sources for an OEM camera at a sensible price?


I put a camera in the Edition 30, the parts from a dealer used to be about £200 if you make the loom up, i will have a look as there was a seller on ebay doing kits for a reasonable price, i assume its for a MK6 ?, its worth noting you need a RNS or RCD with a video input (they dont always have them).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The cheaper bloke on eBay seems to have stopped doing them but i found this one from a well known seller.

http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-rear-emblem-camera-kit-retrofit-golf-6,id233.html

And a guide here

http://www.carsystems.home.pl/instrukcje/RVC golf 6.pdf


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not a Mk.6 - it's for my forthcoming Mk.7 Golf. Volkswagen have suspended orders for the reversing camera TFN, they state short supply as the reason, but oddly they are available in other countries. I really wanted the camera in my new car, but as they're not supplying it I'm tentatively considering a retrofit.

I'd seen the site you quote. The mad thing is the Camera fitted by Volkswagen at time or order is only £165 - retrofits seem very expensive in comparison.

I'm not sure if the standard head unit as video in, but as it's used with the OEM camera I'm guessing it does.

Looks like it's not going to be a viable option - thanks for your help.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

The price difference is due to the retro fit people having to make looms up etc then then put a bit on top, as I say the whole lot only used to cost about £200, most of these people also get their parts from VW so are subject to the premium of having to buy from just VW and not the manufacturer,VW also would take off the cost of the normals boot badge etc (a bit like when you add wheels).

As for the head unit then for the older cars (pre mk7) no it's not correct to think that the unit will work with the reversing camera, there are versions of each unit that have the 26 pin input and those that don't, if you don't spec a camera then the chance is you won't get the needed input, i think that most RNS510's have the input needed though, i dont know anything about the newer mk7 dash display though and that may be fine!

Anyway sorry to the OP we seem to have hijacked your thread.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Anyway sorry to the OP we seem to have hijacked your thread.


My fault - I've smacked myself about the head several times - thanks for your help. Back to the drawing board ... ... ...


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Not a Mk.6 - it's for my forthcoming Mk.7 Golf. Volkswagen have suspended orders for the reversing camera TFN,


Take it you've not got an order with the camera in with VW yet?. Was told the camera should be appearing again by the end of the year. I put it on my order and three weeks later they removed it as an option but apparently mine is still getting it when its built in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun my jolly good friend you seem a man of knowledge haha.

I saw when searching for genuine led modules for number ate lights someone had reversing camera in the boot handle, now my new car has the bolero presuming this is the same as a rcd unit in vw's should this fit?

Where are you based? (Feel free to pm of preferred  )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it a RCD510 ?, I.E 6 Disc changer etc ? like below










If so it has to have the connector at the back


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Is it a RCD510 ?, I.E 6 Disc changer etc ? like below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the same as the one in my current car but believe the new one doesn't have 6cd but is called bolero still, it has usb ect and believe i can have auto reverse.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> Take it you've not got an order with the camera in with VW yet?. Was told the camera should be appearing again by the end of the year. I put it on my order and three weeks later they removed it as an option but apparently mine is still getting it when its built in a couple of weeks time.


Have you got friends in high places?

No camera for me unfortunately - it wasn't even an option on the order system so couldn't be specified when my order was placed on 26th July, Volkswagen UK stopped accepting orders for cars with the camera w.e.f. 1 July 13, so I take it your order was in before that. What model have you ordered, what build week?

My 1.4TSi SE was provisionally BW40, but like almost all orders it was bumped back two weeks by the delay after the Summer shut-down, so I'm now on BW42.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Is it a RCD510 ?, I.E 6 Disc changer etc ? like below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has the equivalent of composition media system in mk7 gtd


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> It has the equivalent of composition media system in mk7 gtd


So this head unit then ... ...


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> So this head unit then ... ...


Yes that's the one


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So the same as the Mk7 Golf SE, GTD & GTi standard fit.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Have you got friends in high places?
> 
> No camera for me unfortunately - it wasn't even an option on the order system so couldn't be specified when my order was placed on 26th July, Volkswagen UK stopped accepting orders for cars with the camera w.e.f. 1 July 13, so I take it your order was in before that. What model have you ordered, what build week?
> 
> My 1.4TSi SE was provisionally BW40, but like almost all orders it was bumped back two weeks by the delay after the Summer shut-down, so I'm now on BW42.


It's a GTD 5 door, ordered it on the 3rd of June and from what Hawco were telling me this week it's getting built in BW41 29/09/13 and they hope they'll have it 4 weeks after that. I was told they'd removed the camera as an option to allow those that had confirmed orders to get it as supply was short on the camera kits, with all the delays on GTI/GTD it could be a guff reason for the delays, was supposed to have my car this week.

As for the head units that one you pictured is the one I'm getting so a retro fit camera kit should work.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So yours is up for build the week before mine - is it showing build week confirmed yet on the "Track My Order" site? Luckily Hawco are one of the better dealers - excellent service. They collected my Mum's Audi A1 this morning in Elgin, took it to Inverness, carried out the first service plus fixed a couple of gripes on warranty and delivered it back to her with no extra charge on the bill for delivery/collection.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it went to confirmed on the tracker this week and got a call the same day from Hawco's business centre in Inverness to tell me that and that I'm getting a loan car until mine turns up. Hawco have been excellent just VW let the whole thing down :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds good, I was already reckoning on mine moving from "With the factory" to "Build week confirmed" next week. I think I'm also going to be offered a loan car as they seem to have a buyer for my Mk6 already.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> So the same as the Mk7 Golf SE, GTD & GTi standard fit.


Yes its an octavia vrs so the exact same as gtd minus adaptive cruise control


----------

